# Head twitches



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

I have noticed in the evening that my Theo seems to have this head twitch.
Is it because he is tired or should I be concerned?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Only two things came to mind. maybe he's hearing a sound that bothers him or he might have mites. They tend to come out in the evening. One way to see if you have mites is to cover the cage with a white cloth a night. Early the next morning before it gets too light. flip the light on and take a look at the underside of the cloth. You should be able to see some if they are around. Whatever you do if there are mites don't buy one of those cage protectors. They are nothing more than pesticide and can make you bird very sick.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

yikes... mites? Ok I will check..what do I do if he does have them? He only does this when sitting on me. Not by himself...but I will check.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike twitches his head when I rub a page of a magazine between my fingers. I would do the white blanket test to check for mites though. If he happens to have mites a trip to the avain vet is in order. The vet will be able to give you the proper medicine to help. Lets hope it is not mites


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

My tiel will flick her head everytime I say her name. I don't know if this is the same behavior that your tiel does. But I can say her name a dozen times and she will flick her head a dozen times. I just find that this is one of her bizarre behaviors and I'm not concerned about it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I never knew putting a white cloth over the cage would help you find out if your bird has mites - that's a really good thing to know and remember.


----------

